# Para Ordnance section



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys can we get a Para Ordnance section to ask questions about


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Umm...You can ask anyway..There's a couple/Fre people here that are Para Ord fans:watching:
People just usually head to the general 1911 section.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We're working on it. It's next on the list after we get the Palmetto section up and running. :smt033

Seriously though, as DevilsJohnson said, just post in the 1911 section. It's not practical to have a sub-section for more brands right now.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

One more in favor.. 

I'd love a section to read up from the Para owners and LDA owners. For some reason I keep ogling those dadgum expensive things. The concept is sweet for carry for someone who doesn't get their skirt all blown up by carrying cocked 'n locked but digs 1911 ergonomics.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> We're working on it. It's next on the list after we get the Palmetto section up and running. :smt033
> 
> Seriously though, as DevilsJohnson said, just post in the 1911 section. It's not practical to have a sub-section for more brands right now.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082 Now THIS isa carry weapon!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that is one slick shoot'n arn there! :smt023 

Imagine Lee Van Cleef whoooopin that big thing out of an old cowboy holster. heheheh.. "hold on a sec' pardner, I've almost got all of it out of this here holster so I can shoot at ya."

:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082 Now THIS isa carry weapon!


It is SWEET! :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

anyway..what was the Para related post? I love Para Ord. Got two of them. I only want a few more..yeah..Few

I have an old P16 that is a tack driver. Found it in a pawn shop for 350.00. I had never had a 1911 in 40 before. Sure works well. I have a LTC too. I liked it so much I sold my Colt Combat Commander. I really want one of the LDA's


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> anyway..what was the Para related post?


There wasn't one, just the request for the section. And not speaking for js, but I can't see one happening soon. Eventually you have to draw the line somewhere. We have a 1911 section, that's good. If we divide the 1911's in brands, then what? We have to have a separate section for all the Sig, Glock, Springfield, S&W, etc. models as well? It would get out of hand too fast and be too confusing as to where to properly start a thread.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh I agree 100%, i was curious as to what Para related issue the OP might have had. Really when it comes to 1911 related things it can get already pretty hairy with all the sub sections as is. Being Para makes about everything they have on a 1911 type platform was why I made the earlier post. I just started thinking that the OP might of had a question was all.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

didnt mean to make a big thing about it, the 1911 section is quite ok for me. Sorry guys


----------

